# timber retaining wall demo



## kustom const (Jul 9, 2009)

I figured the landscapers would be the people to ask. 

I have a 100' x4' timber wall using 6x6 green treats. I have had trouble with them before getting stuck on the forks and they end up being a big pain in the ***. I was wondering if you guys know a good way? 

maybe cut the wall with cheapo chain saw in to sections, or just sawzall the spikes.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/just-reminder-important-60787/


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Go to your local rental yard and rent a dump truck and a mini-ex w/ a thumb. Make sure you get a thumb. Then just pull the wall down and load it in the dump truck.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Use a spoon.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Go to your local rental yard and rent a dump truck and a mini-ex w/ a thumb. Make sure you get a thumb. Then just pull the wall down and load it in the dump truck.


 
:stupid:Yep, that's the way to do it.


----------



## kustom const (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe I'm just stupid what do you mean by thumb


----------



## BobsLandscape (Jul 25, 2009)

kustom const said:


> maybe I'm just stupid what do you mean by thumb


Here's a picture. The thumb allows you to grip. You can squeeze the timbers between the bucket and the thumb. It's like a mechanical hand.


----------



## BobsLandscape (Jul 25, 2009)

You seem like a newbie to this so I'm going to give you a few pointers on how to do this.

This is pretty much a 1 man job if you have a dump truck and the mini-ex. You'll want a mini-ex of a decent size. Like a Bobcat 435 or equivelant.

Position the machine so the backfill blade is paralell to the wall. The distance you'll want to be from the wall is roughly 60% of your max reach. You don't want to be too close, you don't want to be too far away. 

Lower the backfill blade until there is slack in the tracks and the front of the machine lifts 2 inches off the ground. When you start pulling on the wall the backfill blade will act as a brake and stabilize the machine.

Now you're going to want to grab the wall. Start by opening the thumb, then extend the bucket behind the wall 3" or so. Curl the bucket into the ground until it touches the wall. Now close the thumb and get a good grip.

When you have a good grip on the wall bring the arm up slightly and towards you in one smooth motion. If the timbers are really stuck you may have to wiggle it. Think of pulling a tooth, that's the motion you want.

Once the timber is free rotate the turret and dump the timber in the truck.

Keep doing that until the truck is full or the wall is down.

A landscape timber is roughly 10 feet in length. You're going to need to reposition the machine quite a bit to keep the backfill blade paralell to the wall.

There's going to be some turf damage, hopefully you accounted for this in your bid. If not see if your rental store has any ground mats. You can cover the area the dump truck and mini-ex are going to be driving. Don't leave them down for more than 24 hours. You'll still have slight damage from the backfill blade, but nothing major.

If you can get hold of a good diesel Vermeer woodchipper (or equivelant) you can shred the timbers onsite. This will maximize the amount you can put in the dump truck. A chipper can handle small nails but you'll want to knock out the spikes before you feed em in. A mini sledge is good for this. If you want to chip the timbers have a helper on site to feed the machine and knock out the spikes. Make sure the chute of the chipper will reach the bed of the dump truck.

Good luck. My number is in my profile, if you run into a difficulty on the job call me.


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob? You're a new... you!


----------



## kustom const (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice Bob:notworthy

I was a pain in the a** to find a rental shop with one for rent but they want a arm and a leg...cause the only thumb the have is on the bigger one. FIGURES...

I talked to a buddy of mine who cuts down trees and the guy that comes and picks up his trees has a 20yrd+ truck with a claw on the back. says it can tear the timber apart!!! Hopefully I can get a price out of him tomorrow!!


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Figure the rental price into your bid for the demo. There's no reason for you to eat rental costs.


----------



## diamondprolawns (Sep 24, 2009)

a backhoe w a thumb to pull it up is the way to go i know what you mean by getting that s#$! stuck on your teeth ...go at it from the top baby!!


----------

